# حوار بين الزوج والزوجة يضحك اوى



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

* بعـــد  سنــة

:: بحبك ::





بعد 6 أسابيع : بحبك بحبك بحبك ...  بحبك
بعد 6 شهور : اكيد  بحبك
بعد 6 سنين :  ياساااااااتر ! يعني لو مش بحبك كنت هاتجوزِك ليه ؟؟؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*******
:: بعد الشغل ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بعد 6 أسابيع : حبيبتي انا جيت من  الشغل
بعد 6 شهور : انا  رجعت
بعد 6 سنين :  فين الأكل ؟؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*******
:: جرس التليفون ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بعد 6 أسابيع : حبيبتي فى حد عايزك على  التليفون
بعد 6 شهور :  التليفون دة ليكى
بعد 6 سنين : ماتردي !.. انا عندي صداع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*******
:: وقت الغدا ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بعد 6 أسابيع : ماكنتش اعرف ان نَفَسك حلو اوي  كده
بعد 6 شهور : عاملة ايه  النهاردة؟
بعد 6  سنين : بامية تاني؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*******
:: لما تشترى فستان جديد ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بعد 6 أسابيع : مبروك ياحبيبتي , هياكل منك  حتة
بعد 6 شهور : انتي جبتي  فستان جديد تاني ؟
بعد 6 سنين : هممممم.. بكام ؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*******
:: لما يتفرجوا على فيلم ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بعد 6 أسابيع : تحبي نشوف فيلم ايه  ؟
بعد 6 شهور : ماتقلبيش  المحطة انا عايز الفيلم ده
بعد 6 سنين : انا رايح السينما , نامي انتي بقى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*******
:: لما تعزم اصحابها ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بعد 6 أسابيع : وماله.. اهلاً بيهم فى اي  وقت
بعد 6 شهور : انتي كل  اسبوعين هاتعزميلنا حد ؟
بعد 6 سنين : يوووووه.. ده مابقاش بيت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*******
:: في العيد ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بعد 6 أسابيع : حبيبتي الكحك والبسكوت برّه على  السفرة
بعد 6 شهور : مش  واجب بقي مامتك تجيب لنا الكحك؟
بعد 6 سنين : مش لازم كحك السنة دي .. انتي تخنتي اوي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*******
:: وهيّ رايحة للدكتور ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بعد 6 أسابيع : حبيبتي قوليلي قبلها عشان اعمل حسابي فى  الشغل
بعد 6 شهور : خدي  مامتك ولاّ حد من صحابك
بعد 6 سنين : دكتور دكتوووووووور .. مانتي زي البمب  اهو
*******
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:: المولود ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



الاول : زي القمر .. شبهك
المولود التاني : شبه  اخوه
المولود التالت  : ياريت تخلّي بالك المرة الجاية
*******
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



:: لما يروحو السوبر ماركت ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ بعد 6 أسابيع : تحبي تروحي  انهي سوبر ماركت يا حياتي؟
بعد 6 شهور : وماله عم أنور البقال  ؟​ بعد 6 سنين : انتي بتودي الأكل  فين !؟؟
*******
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



:: لما ييجي عيد ميلادها ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ بعد 6 أسابيع : معلش كان نفسي  اجيبهولك ألماظ
بعد 6 شهور  : خدي 50 جنيه وهاتي اللي انتي عايزاه​ بعد 6 سنين : مش عيد ميلادك  كان السنة اللي فاتت؟.. هوّ كل سنة ولا إيه !؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*******​





:

ياتري يا رجالة هتعملوا كده؟؟
ولا ايه رأيكم؟
*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 مايو 2010)

*لا طبعا يا روكا
6 سنين كتير قوي كفاية سنة واحدة
موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههه

جامد يا روكا

تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *لا طبعا يا روكا
> 6 سنين كتير قوي كفاية سنة واحدة
> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*


*هههههههههههههه*
*شكلها تبقي شهر واحد يا ماجد:t30:*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> جامد يا روكا
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي


*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي روزي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة يا روكااااا بجد

شكرا ليكى يا قمر
​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2010)

بالفعل ظريف يا روكااااااااااااا

جزيل الشكر الك..

سلام الرب معك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

*هو شهر واحد بتاع شهر العسل

لسه هنستني 6 سنين كتير عليكم

موضوع جميل قوي 

تسلم ايديكي رووكا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

> *هو شهر واحد بتاع شهر العسل
> 
> لسه هنستني 6 سنين كتير عليكم
> 
> ...



قال يعنى هما هينكدوا علينا

واحنا هنسكتلهم  هههههههههههههههه

نكدنا اقوى وكيدنا عظيم على رأى ال .......

هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2010)

> بعد 6 سنين : انا رايح السينما , نامي انتي بقى



هههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة دى قوووى
ثانكس روكا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه

موضوع عسل ولذيذ ذيك يا روكا 
*


----------



## dodo jojo (11 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه......حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووووى بجد.............عجبتنى اوى بتاعت عيد الميلاد ده...ههههههههه....مشكوره يا قمر


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامد اووووووووى يا روكا
طبعا شوفتى هما بيعملو فينا اية​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 يونيو 2010)

*بيتبطروا على النعمه ياروكا هههههههههههههههههه
بس موضوع عسل زيك ​*


----------



## grges monir (12 يونيو 2010)

اشمعنا 6 سنين روكا ههههههه
طيب لاقدر اللة وقعدوا معى بعض عشرين هايقول اية ههههههه
دعوة مشجعة جد ا للجواز:thnk0001:


----------



## *koki* (12 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههه
جامد اوووى الموضوع ده


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بالفعل ظريف يا روكااااااااااااا
> 
> جزيل الشكر الك..
> 
> سلام الرب معك


*ميرسي كليمو*
*نورت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو شهر واحد بتاع شهر العسل
> 
> لسه هنستني 6 سنين كتير عليكم
> 
> ...


*انت كفاية اصلا اسبوع مش شهر :t30:*
*ومين هيستحمل 6 سنين اصلا معاك يا مايكل:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> قال يعنى هما هينكدوا علينا
> 
> واحنا هنسكتلهم  هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*انا عارفة يا بنتي*
*ادي اللي كان نافص كمان*
*ايوة ايوة واكمل باقي النقط30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة دى قوووى
> ثانكس روكا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع عسل ولذيذ ذيك يا روكا
> *


*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي ربنا يخليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه......حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووووى بجد.............عجبتنى اوى بتاعت عيد الميلاد ده...ههههههههه....مشكوره يا قمر


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامد اووووووووى يا روكا
> طبعا شوفتى هما بيعملو فينا اية​*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *بيتبطروا على النعمه ياروكا هههههههههههههههههه
> بس موضوع عسل زيك ​*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة يا بت يا كوكي*
*يلا معلش خلينا احنا الكويسيين:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> اشمعنا 6 سنين روكا ههههههه
> طيب لاقدر اللة وقعدوا معى بعض عشرين هايقول اية ههههههه
> دعوة مشجعة جد ا للجواز:thnk0001:


*هههههههههههههههه*
*عدد زوجي:t30:*
*هيقولو احلي كلام30:*
*اي خدعة تؤمر:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> جامد اوووى الموضوع ده


*هههههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة*​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يونيو 2010)

_ههههههههههههههه

موضوع لذيذ ذيك _
_عجبتنى اوى ى ى_​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (3 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> _ههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع لذيذ ذيك _
> _عجبتنى اوى ى ى_​


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> هههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------

